# So I Want To Add Prevervative-free Jam To A Brew



## jivesucka (10/1/11)

I have chosen to go with coopers real ale, i'm going to use coopers brewing sugar, absolutely no malt except for the shit already in the tin.
Oh an i almost forgot the jam. like 600g of it right in there, pectin and preservative free. No finishing hops just the jam.
Will it have a slightly pinkish tinge?


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

I'm not sure, cordial does, but that's artificial colour.

How are you using it? In the primary, secondary, or for priming? You'll get better flavour / colour from secondary or priming.

What kind of Jam?

EDIT: How bitter is the 'Real Ale'? Presumably pretty bitter? Personally I've found that very bitter beers and fruit don't really combine well. The Mexican Cerveza is my fave base kit (so far - Next brew I'm going to experiment with a Brigalow Wheat - nom!).

EDIT2: Juice adds colour to beer though, so presumably the jam will too.


----------



## MHB (10/1/11)

Good luck finding a pectin free jam; even jam with no added pectin has enough pectin to naturally set the jam or it would be fruit syrup rather than a jam.

Is it going to be pink, thats going to depend on the jam isnt it, wont be pink if you use marmalade.

Assuming ~1/2 sugar by weight, with the kit made to 22.5L youre looking at an OG of ~1.029, with the alcohol at just under 3%

Experimenting is fun; thinking first can be very helpful. I suspect you might want to put a bit more thought into this one.

MHB


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

I don't mind the look of a cloudy wheat. I'm sure Real Ale would look ok - just tell people it's deliberate, adds character =).


----------



## jivesucka (10/1/11)

it's a new zealand strawberry jam. i was kinda leaning towards initial fermentation with the intention of racking twice, maybe three times maximum. i suppose you guys want a photo. it blew my mind i was able to walk into woolies and get a pectin and presevative free jam.


----------



## barls (11/1/11)

if its pectin free how do the set it???
im getting on google


----------



## DUANNE (11/1/11)

be one of those marketing gimmicks wouldnt it, no added pectin no added sugar so on so forth.


----------



## matr (11/1/11)

barls said:


> if its pectin free how do the set it???
> im getting on google



Prob no added pectin. Just uses the natural pectin in the fruit to set. I've never added pectin when I've made jams. Always sets good.


----------



## barls (11/1/11)

right it must be getting late, cause i didnt even think of that.
you might be able to get away with just using some pectinese to neutralise the pectins int he jam.
never tried though


----------



## jivesucka (15/2/11)

it's pretty horrid stuff. the sediment is quite significant and it has a reddish tinge. in hindsight, i think adding jam to beer is a retarded idea. the yeast has left me with the most undesirable parts of the jam, it's not even slightly sweet.


----------



## J Grimmer (15/2/11)

jivesucka said:


> it's pretty horrid stuff. the sediment is quite significant and it has a reddish tinge. in hindsight, i think adding jam to beer is a retarded idea. the yeast has left me with the most undesirable parts of the jam, it's not even slightly sweet.




Do a search on fruit beers in this forum and you should find a few things that can point you in the right direction, I having toying with idea of Lambic Beer with Mullberries but it has not left the drawing board at this point in time.

Jan


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/11)

jivesucka said:


> it's pretty horrid stuff. the sediment is quite significant and it has a reddish tinge. in hindsight, i think adding jam to beer is a retarded idea. the yeast has left me with the most undesirable parts of the jam, it's not even slightly sweet.


Next time get fresh or frozen fruit. General concensus is to add it all to the secondary fermenter and let it sit for a few weeks, but I add a fraction to the primary too.
And the Mex cerveza or canadian blonde are good base kits for fruit beers.

edit: Off on a tangent, I found some of those Wild Hibiscus flowers in the cupboard last night unopened. BB date was '08. Opened them up and they still look okay, so maybe a hibiscus blonde will be knocked up this week?


----------



## Muggus (15/2/11)

Conicidently, I'm just about to keg a Blackberry Wheat. 
Lucky enough to have a HUGE Blackberry vine at work and spent a good hour picking 1.5kg of the ripest stuff off it.
Bunged them into a 20L batch of very basic wheat beer and the colour is AMAZING!


----------



## jivesucka (13/3/11)

Muggus said:


> Conicidently, I'm just about to keg a Blackberry Wheat.
> Lucky enough to have a HUGE Blackberry vine at work and spent a good hour picking 1.5kg of the ripest stuff off it.
> Bunged them into a 20L batch of very basic wheat beer and the colour is AMAZING!
> View attachment 44061
> View attachment 44062



nice! blows my shit out of the water. i drink anything and i am not a fan of my ghastly creation


----------



## mattric (13/3/11)

Muggus said:


> Conicidently, I'm just about to keg a Blackberry Wheat.
> Lucky enough to have a HUGE Blackberry vine at work and spent a good hour picking 1.5kg of the ripest stuff off it.
> Bunged them into a 20L batch of very basic wheat beer and the colour is AMAZING!



I'm about to start a brew with two Tooheys Premium Larger kits and was thinking of adding some rassberries.

Did you add yours to the boil/wort or just in the Primary/secondary?


----------



## manticle (13/3/11)

Add fruit to secondary


----------



## adryargument (13/3/11)

manticle said:


> Add fruit to secondary



Yep, otherwise yeasties munch the sugar / flavours out of them.


----------



## rakijaipivo (15/6/20)

so I am new to this and just getting into the experimental phase of it all
So far I have only done around a dozen or so brews pretty much to the letter of the cooper kits. So if you go from fermenter to bottle and then add your carbon drops - how do you get your secondary fermentation in? (so that you can add flavouring etc) Do you transfer it to another pail/bucket?

Also I have been toying with the idea of natural carbonation (not forced) in a stainless steel sealed drum? (I am already over the bottling stage) The drum wont have a problem with the pressure - Anyone tried it?


----------

